# Wie erstellt man eine Website/ ein Netzwerk ?



## Raphaelo_M (14. September 2016)

Hey Leute 🙂 ,

ich würde gern, falls ich die benötigten mittel dazu realisieren kann, ein Internet Projekt zu starten.
Ich hoffe dass ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könnt. Verzeiht es mir falls ich diesen beitrag in der falschen kategorie erstellt hab.



Kommen wir nun zu meiner hauptfrage:
Ich und einige kollegen haben uns zusammen getan um gemeinsam ein kleines nebenprojekt zu starten. Wir wollen ein kleines nachrichtencnetzwerk wie zum beispiel lokalisten, natürlich in ei emcdeutlich kleinerem unfang erstellen. 
Mich würde interessen wie der gesamte ablauf eines solche prozesses von statten ehen würden. Also von den anfänglicjen schritten der erstellung bis zur fertigstellung und der anschließnden unterhaltung. Ich weiß dass es etwas viel verlangt ist den gesamten ablauf von euch zu erfragen jedoch hab ich leider gar kein vorwissen in diesem bereich und mir bleibt leider keine andere wahl als mich an fachkundige personen wie sie in diesem flrum hoffentlich vorhanden sjnd zu wenden.

Ich danke schon mal im vorraus 😉


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2016)

Raphaelo_M schrieb:


> Hey Leute  ,
> 
> ich würde gern, falls ich die benötigten mittel dazu realisieren kann, ein Internet Projekt zu starten.
> Ich hoffe dass ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könnt. Verzeiht es mir falls ich diesen beitrag in der falschen kategorie erstellt hab.
> ...



Das nennst du ein "kleines" Projekt?  

Wie ist denn euer Wissensstand?  Wenn ihr nicht wenigstens ein paar Leute mit gutem Vorwissen habt, dann stehen euch erst mal Monate bis Jahre bevor in denen ihr ein paar Grundlagen lernen müsst ...


----------



## DKK007 (14. September 2016)

Wenn du schon so fragen musst ....

Man braucht einen Webspace / Server.
HTML erstellung
....


----------



## janni851 (14. September 2016)

Also zur Erstellung der Website kann ich Incomedia Website Evolution x5 empfehlen. Ich hab mit der Evolution Ausgabe des Programms eine kleine Vereinswebsite aufgebaut und das ohne Kenntnisse von HTML oder ähnlichem. Mit dem Programm sind auch RSS Feeds möglich und responsive Websites.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## EX-Buzz (14. September 2016)

Ich schmeiss auch noch mal ein paar Dinge in den Raum:

ASP.NET MVC
CSS3
C#
JavaScript
HTML5
Bootstrap 3


Das sind nur ein paar Werkzeuge die du brauchen wirst, und die du/ihr beherschen müsst,um auch nur ansatzweise dieses Projekt zu stemmen.


Weiterhin solltet ihr dazu die Grundlagen des Projektmanagements beherschen, hier ist vorallem die Planungsphase entscheident, denn sowas bastelt man nicht einfach planlos drauflos.....


Persönlich denke ich, dass das Projekt zu gross für euch ist, denn aus der Fragestellung kann man erkennen, das euch da die Grundlagen fehlen. Fangt an mit einfachen Webseiten, danach Frontend, Backend erstellung, zusammenspiel mit Datenbanken usw.


----------



## fotoman (14. September 2016)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Weiterhin solltet ihr dazu die Grundlagen des Projektmanagements beherschen, hier ist vorallem die Planungsphase entscheident, denn sowas bastelt man nicht einfach planlos drauflos.....


Das ist wohl das Wichtigste. Dann weiss man auch nach der Anforderungsanalyse, welche Fähigkeiten dem Projektteam fehlen und (wie auch immer) zu "beschaffen" sind.

U.U. kann man sich auch an ProSiebenSat1 Media SE wenden und ab Oktober die zu Grunde liegende Software "günstig" erwerben:
Soziales Netzwerk Lokalisten schliesst die Pforten | heise online

Oder man liest ein paar Bücher zur Entstehung von Facebook und versucht, das in den Grundzügen nachzumachen.

Wobei, wenn das "ein kleines nebenprojekt" sein soll, dann wäre es mal interessant zu wissen, was Du und Deine Kollegen so an Hauptprojekten stemmen.

Persönlich würde ich die rein technische Realisierung (wenn es sich um ein privates Nebenprojekt für ein paar Freunde handelt) auf ähnlicher Basis aufsetzten, wie es damals Facebook gemacht hat: PHP und MySQL für den Server und HTML5/JavaScript für den Clients. mag aber daran liegen, dass meine Webseite auch darauf basiert.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2016)

Naja,  die heilige Dreifaltigkeit aus HTML, PHP und JS  ist ja irgendwie die Basis der meisten Webseiten ...


----------



## fotoman (15. September 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja,  die heilige Dreifaltigkeit aus HTML, PHP und JS  ist ja irgendwie die Basis der meisten Webseiten ...


Trotzdem würde ich je nach Webserver und Kenntnissen zu ASP.NET greifen anstatt das ganze serverseitig per PHP zu realisieren.

Ich hätte auch liebend gerne einen MS SQL-Server genommen anstatt mich mit MySQL herumprügeln zu müssen. Da hat aber der Kostenaspekt gesiegt und ich habe das genommen, was in meinem Webspace schon enthalten war.


----------



## Zeiss (15. September 2016)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch liebend gerne einen MS SQL-Server genommen anstatt mich mit MySQL herumprügeln zu müssen.



Sorry, aber bevor ich mir den MS-Müll antue, nehme ich freiwillig MySQL oder PostgreSQL oder MaxDB.


----------



## fotoman (15. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sorry, aber bevor ich mir den MS-Müll antue, nehme ich freiwillig MySQL oder PostgreSQL oder MaxDB.


Jeder, wie er will. Da ich seit Jahren täglich mit den MS-Sachen arbeite, nerven die Unterschiede halt.

Das Schöne ist ja, dass man bei einem Freizeitprojekt nichtr zur Nutzng irgendeiner Technik gezwungen wird. Im Zweifel muss halt der Projeksponsor das Geld dafür locker machen.


----------



## EX-Buzz (15. September 2016)

Sehe ich ähnlich wie fotoman, auch wenn viele auf MS schimpfen, was sie derzeit an Support und Tools zur Verfügung stellen, ist wirklich nicht ohne.

Wenn ich mir allein MS Visual Studio Community 2015  und Visual Studio Team Service anschaue, dann stellt MS da die komplette Entwicklungsumgebung + Projektsoftware Kostenlos zur verfügung. VSTS ist für 5 Teilnehmer  kostenlos, mit integrierter Testumgebung, Zeitmanagement usw..... Selbst wenn ich da nicht nach klassischem PM vorgehen will, sondern SCRUM o.ä nutzen will, kann ich das damit realisieren. Von daher finde ich das schon recht gut. Weiterhin muss nicht schauen, ob die freie Software wie OpenPM, Git und wie sie nicht alle heißen miteinander agieren und kommunizieren, da nehm ich lieber den bequemen weg und nutze das fertige MS Produkt.


Aber das wird jetzt auch OT, vielleicht meldet sich der Ersteller nochmal zu Wort und kann dazu vielleicht was sagen.


----------



## Zeiss (16. September 2016)

fotoman schrieb:


> Jeder, wie er will.



Richtig  Da sind wir uns einig.

Ich habe schon öfters CMS in Java gesehen, die unter GlassFISH liefen und eine Oracle drunter hatten. Sehr schönes Konstrukt, robust, schnell und skaliert wie Sau, aber auch sehr teuer.



fotoman schrieb:


> Da ich seit Jahren täglich mit den MS-Sachen arbeite, nerven die Unterschiede halt.



Die Unterschiede wird es immer geben und es ist auch gut so.



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir allein MS Visual Studio Community 2015  und Visual Studio Team Service anschaue, dann stellt MS da die komplette Entwicklungsumgebung + Projektsoftware Kostenlos zur verfügung.



Und was hat das mit dem SQL-Server zu tun??? Es ging rein, einzig und allein um den SQL Server...


----------



## RossiCX (20. September 2016)

nodejs ist doch jetzt angesagt...

Was soll denn ein "Nachrichtennetzwerk" sein? Ich denke bei sowas an CNN oder Rupert Murdoch. Lokalisten war doch eher sowas wie facebook, da kann man dann ja auch Wordpress mit Buddypress nehmen...


----------



## nitg (1. Oktober 2016)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich wie fotoman, auch wenn viele auf MS schimpfen, was sie derzeit an Support und Tools zur Verfügung stellen, ist wirklich nicht ohne.



Stimmt, vor allem wenn mans ins Bizspark-Programm geschafft hat


----------



## DataDino (1. Oktober 2016)

Raphaelo_M schrieb:


> Hey Leute  ,
> 
> ich würde gern, falls ich die benötigten mittel dazu realisieren kann, ein Internet Projekt zu starten.
> Ich hoffe dass ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könnt. Verzeiht es mir falls ich diesen beitrag in der falschen kategorie erstellt hab.
> ...


Ich versuche einmal kurz und knapp zu erklären, wie ich an die Sache herangehen würde. Die ersten Schritte dabei bestehen aus Stift und Zettel oder Notepad sowie viel kommunizieren.
1. Was soll die Software können? Den gewünschten Funktionsumfang sammeln.
2. Leistet das ganze eine bereits fertige Software oder muss man selbst ran? Mit ein wenig Recherche findet man eigentlich fast alles 
3. Ist die fertige Lösung ausreichend sicher? Unbedingt Supportforen wälzen und im Netz nach bekannten Sicherheitslücken suchen.
4. Wenn keine passende Software existiert, kann man sie selbst im Team umsetzen? Unbedingt abklopfen, wer von denen welche Fähigkeiten besitzt. Und nicht verzagen. Wenn keiner PHP kann, gibt es dazu immer irgendeine Alternative. Wenn jemand z.B. Javascript kann, kann man Node.JS nehmen. Auch Python wäre eine Möglichkeit. Java ebenfalls. DotNET bzw. ASP (C#, Visual Basic) kann man auch nehmen (gibt es mit ASP-Mono auch für Linux-Server). Aber auch in Hochsprachen kann man dank CGI/FastCGI/SCGI problemlos sowas in C, C++, Delphi oder FreePascal implementieren. Go-Lang ist ebenfalls eine Möglichkeit. Es gibt genug Sprachen, mit denen man etwas fürs Web basteln kann. Man muss dann nur statt klassischem Webhosting sich nen vServer mieten. Aber die kosten nicht mehr viel 
Sollten keine Fähigkeiten vorhanden sein, dann gibt es nurnoch 3 Möglichkeiten. Erstens: Man hat Glück und findet noch jemanden, der es umsetzen kann und auch möchte. Zweitens: Man bezahlt jemanden, der es umsetzen kann dafür, das er es umsetzen möchte. Oder drittens: Projekt begraben.
5. Vorraussetzungen für den Betrieb erfassen. Was benötigt die fertige bzw. die selbstgeschriebene Software an Ressourcen auf dem Server. Bei PHP und MySQL findet man immer einen guten und günstigen Hoster. Bei anderen "exotischeren" Anforderungen kann es dünn bei Hostern werden. Dann stellt sich die Frage: Dedicated Root- oder V-Server und noch wichtiger: Wer installiert alles und wer trägt die Kosten?
6. Nun müssten alle Rahmenbedingungen weitesgehend grob geklärt sein. Jetzt folgt die Umsetzung.

Wie die Software selbst arbeitet oder welche ihr für eure Zwecke auswählt, hängt natürlich von euch und wie ihr es haben wollt ab. Da kann man zwar problemlos Ideen einwerfen. Aber es muss auch entweder existieren oder für euch umsetzbar sein.

*Ein kleiner Tip am Rande:* Für das Web gibt es so gut wie nichts, was es nicht gibt. Investiert ruhig etwas länger in die Recherche, anstatt krampfhaft das Rad neu zu erfinden. Denn sollte euer Team fast ausschließlich aus Einsteigern in dem Bereich bestehen, kann das ganze sehr schnell frustrieren. Deswegen lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und sicherstellen, das es wirklich keine Software mit dem Umfang gibt, bevor man in die Grube steigt


----------



## fotoman (1. Oktober 2016)

DataDino schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich die Frage: Dedicated Root- oder V-Server und noch wichtiger: Wer installiert alles und wer trägt die Kosten?


Einen ganz wichtigen Punkt hast Du vergessen: wer wartet das? Wo man sich um sowas bei einem Hoster nicht kümmern kann/muss, ist das beim eigenen (v)Server Pflicht. und das nicht nur alle paar Monate mal.

Die Wartung/Aktualisierung der eigenen oder Fremdsoftware sollte man auch bedenken.

Aber echtes Interesse scheint bei Raphaelo_M wohl nicht (mehr) zu bestehen, sonst hätte er sich wohl nochmal gemeldet.


----------



## DataDino (2. Oktober 2016)

fotoman schrieb:


> Einen ganz wichtigen Punkt hast Du vergessen: wer wartet das? Wo man sich um sowas bei einem Hoster nicht kümmern kann/muss, ist das beim eigenen (v)Server Pflicht. und das nicht nur alle paar Monate mal.
> 
> Die Wartung/Aktualisierung der eigenen oder Fremdsoftware sollte man auch bedenken.
> 
> Aber echtes Interesse scheint bei Raphaelo_M wohl nicht (mehr) zu bestehen, sonst hätte er sich wohl nochmal gemeldet.


Das ist schon klar. Ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen, das diese Fragen im Hinterkopf sind. Manchmal schaffe ich es einfach nicht, meine Gedankengänge ganz auf Null zu drehen, wenn es um sowas geht. Ich setze immer irgendwo irgendwas vorraus, was mir logisch oder selbstverständlich erscheint.


----------



## EX-Buzz (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaub der Ersteller hat das Projekt begraben


----------



## Marwyc (16. Oktober 2016)

Raphaelo_M schrieb:


> Hey Leute 🙂 ,
> 
> ich würde gern, falls ich die benötigten mittel dazu realisieren kann, ein Internet Projekt zu starten.
> Ich hoffe dass ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könnt. Verzeiht es mir falls ich diesen beitrag in der falschen kategorie erstellt hab.
> ...



Falls ihr noch jemanden sucht, könnt ihr mich gerne mal bei Skype adden: marwycxd

Suche aktuell auch noch nach Projekten neben der Arbeit.


----------

